# Building a bridge over water



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to consider adding a water feature to my room next year. It'll be like an old forest or swamp. What are ways in which I can create a large vat of water and build a bridge over it for people to walk over? Any ideas? 

What kind of maintenance issue(s) will I run if any?

We run an outdoor haunt with fabricated rooms or shelters for each room/ scene. The ground is mostly grass, forest-like and a little bit of cement in the existing picnic shelters if I were to use one. I would design my space in only one of these rooms.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Places like Home Depot and Lowes sell the pond forms (also called pond liners) for in-ground fish pools, so I'd consider starting with that. If you can't actually dig a hole for it, you would need to build some kind of support framework for it.

Here's a link to a site with plans for building garden bridges:

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/bridges.php


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Might also consider a rubber pond liner that can be purchased at a koi store. That would allow you to build up the sides with cement block and you could cut the liner to size. Then build your bridge over it. 

Then when done, just empty, roll-up the liner and use the retaining blocks in your garden for a decorative spot or fire pit.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

^ what ATLfun said, make water murky to hide depth.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Use this effect it also allows actors to hide under the fog plane made by the lasers.
Here is a thread about just that.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34203&highlight=liquid


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You can find large mister for ponds that create the fog effect just like the smaller ones. We used a preform pond liner in a setup a while back. It looked really good. We shined a red light into the water and it made it look like blood. You can also get water proof light that can go right in the water.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Would there actually be anything in the water, or do you just want the effect?
Unless you need/want to have something in the water that comes to life, I'd consider not using actual water, but reflective Mylar film instead. You could still use the mister to add to the dankness and the visual effect, and you can use halves of skulls, rocks, etc., sitting on top of it to make it appear like they are floating in it. You can use mild fans to make your "water" ripple and shimmer, you can also shine lights from above or below for various effects. Having a dummy a face, or even an actor lie beneath it with a light (also below the Mylar) that can fade on and off would make the face and or body appear and disappear in the water like it would in a magic mirror. If it's done with a live actor, the actor could trigger the light themselves.
No huge mess from actual water, no water leaking, no hazard of someone drowning, easy to assemble and disassemble, and easy to store too.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## baedden kole (Oct 17, 2012)

you could use 2x6s, or taller if you need the depth, to create a border. May need to make the form like a torsion box assembly depending on depth. Then take the pond liner and just lay in place, fill with water. Instant pond.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What kind of dimensions do you need or want for the water feature (pond, pool, etc.)?
You might consider using a child's wading pool/kiddie pool. It sits above ground, is already water tight, and doesn't require you having to build up a wall around it to hold it's shape. These are typically a bright, sky blue if left unaltered, so you can or may wish to paint or line the interior with something to make it darker. Maybe tar paper or gardening cloth?.


----------

